# SHANGHAI | Urban Development Center | 204m | 42 fl | 160m | 33 fl | T/O



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's another 200m plus skyscraper in Shanghai missing on SSC. This one has just topped out and located in the Xuhui West Bund Area right next to the Lumina Tower and the Two International Air Services Towers.
Construction photo from last year from a Chinese news website.




__





Ontimeshow Westbund 第15季，单日最高人流达5679人 – 华丽志


10月8日至10月15日，Ontimeshow Westbund 第十五季 2022 春夏订货会在上海西岸再掀 […]




luxe.co

















__





西岸 | WEST BUND






www.westbund.com




KPF is the architect.




__





Binjiang Business District







www.kpf.com




202m and 42 floors according to Gaoloumi.




__





建设纪实—滨江城开中心|202M+160M/42F+33F|桩基 - 第17页 - 上海 - 高楼迷摩天族


建设纪实—滨江城开中心|202M+160M/42F+33F|桩基 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

In this Xigua video screenshot, these buildings have all reached their full height and are progressing well with cladding installation as seen from across the Huangpu River.


https://www.ixigua.com/7073209689403556393?logTag=6caff95280a01315168c


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

__





Binjiang Business District







www.kpf.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------

